# What's on YOUR bucket list?



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I thought it might be fun ( after all the discussion about hubby's 'adventure' on my other thread) to see what's on everyone's bucket list. I really don't have much and none are all that 'exciting'. In no particular order:

- To go back to Ireland to visit my friends/family ( though not crazy about international flights anymore)

- to go on cruise to Bermuda > upgraded cabin with balcony a must :thumbsup:

- learn to swim... might want to accomplish that BEFORE the item above :HistericalSmiley:

- get out to California to see my cyber friend who heads the doggie diabetes board I belong to. We've developed a lovely relationship and have talked many times but never actually met.

- get to Westminster Dog Show

- one day to do Maltese fostering 

- Though this will never ever happen...To try skiing ( took lessons when I was kid in high school MANY years ago and the one and only ski trip was cancelled..... due to snow! :w00t::HistericalSmiley:
This will never happen as my old knees( whole body for that matter, would never allow it !) 

- learn to crochet

- learn to make dresses and vests/bow ties for my twirps

- to master the 'simple' tasks on computer such as learning to copy and share DVDs!!! 

there's probably other things but these just came off the top of my head. 

So what's on YOUR list????


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Yeay, these are always fun threads :chili:

I've been busy knocking mine off the list but there is one thing I'd really like to do......swim with dolphins...and not in an overly controlled swimming pool (well I'd do that if I had to :blush

It would also be such fun to have a show dog who becomes a champion with me showing her!!!! :thumbsup:

Some of the things I have done that were on the list:
Hot air balloon
swam with sharks
zip line
horse back riding on the beach and in the water
ride a segway

There must be more that I want to do, but as i get older, the list gets "safer"....example: I used to want to sky dive...:blink:...not any more...


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh my what would be things i would like on my list ok here i go they are very simple but mean alot to me. 

- Go back to Puerto Rico and visit all my family i have not seen since i was 9 years old.:wub:

-Go on a cruise to the Bahamas.. take a real vacation ..... :blush:
-OWN a brand new car :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: cadillac im tired of used cars :blink:
-Help young kids in the streets with drug addiction and give them hope they can have a clean life and live happy..:innocent::innocent:

-Become a foster mom for fluffs:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
-No sky diving :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

-To be the happy and love my life which im their with the exception of a few rotten apples:HistericalSmiley: and live to the fullest having fun :chili::chili::chili::chili:


hmmmm seems reachable :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hummm, not many things I want to do still!
1. take a cooking course in Tuscany or France.
2. employ someone to do my ironing for life.
3. live directly on the water (ocean or large river or lagoon).
4. foster little white dogs.
5. work w/hospice.
6. trek in the Austrian Alps.
7. visit my daughters' kindergarden teacher in Australia for a month.
8. GET A GRANDBABY AND SPOIL IT ROTTEN!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Love seeing what everyone has on their list!
I meant to add when saying I wanted to meet the administrator of diabetes board thet I ALSO want to sometime attend one of Pat's pooch-parties!! Looks like such fun and a great way to meet many of the members here! :thumbsup:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

This is great!! I made a list a few years ago when Oncologist told me I was "incurable". So far I've:

1. Met Robin Roberts and everyone on GMA
2. Taken my two daughters (now 30 & 34) to Disney...no husbands or kids!
3. Gone to a Nascar race
4. Visited Oceanic Naval Base (I think that is right) to see F-18s and got to use a flight simulator for about an hour! Actually flew the plane and landed it on a carrier on the simulator!
5. Gone back to flyfish out west and also horseback riding while there.
I'm sure there were more things done, but my chemo brain won't let me remember them!!

As for what I'd like to add:

1. Back to Montana to go flyfishing
2. More horseback riding
3. Back to Nairobi, Kenya, next year
4. Walk another half marathon.
5. Meet some SM members which I'll do in Sept.!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I've been adventurous all my life so my bucket list is small now. I didn't start to live until I fought cancer... my bucket list is a mix of safe and crazy,the older I get,I figure yes,I will heal slower...but what do I have to loose?

*Bucket List "been there ..done that list..*
1-Travelled overseas
2-Hot Air Balloon, ( afraid of heights)
3-Pilot's license
4-Lived near the beach (wanna do that permanently now)
5-Fostered fluffies (wanna do that more)
6-Owned a business
7-Married the love of my life...


*Bucket list "do it or else "*

1-Foster more fluffies, need to feel like I have a purpose..
2-Retire near the beach
3-That sky jump is looking a little more appetizing..maybe when I'm 70!
4-Hang Glide, closest thing to flying for me...
5-Fly a WWII war bird, a P-51 Mustang ( had a chance last summer but couldn't cough up the $3,000 for 30 minutes :w00t

6-I want to make HH if I can. All depends on stuff going on here...


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

My list changes pretty often. The biggest thing right now is that I want to buy a small motor home and travel wherever I want whenever I want. I LOVE to travel and always have a bag packed and ready to go! I'm looking to retire in four years and four months - not that I'm counting.

Another thing on my list: AVOID jumping out of an airplane!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I still have so many things that I want to do but I feel blessed to have done so much already.

Accomplished:
1. Studied and lived in Italy for 5 years and married the Italian man of my dreams :w00t: (this was my dream for a LONG time! :HistericalSmiley
2. Got married at a small church in the Roman Forum
3. Worked at the Congregation for the Causes of Saints at the Vatican and travelled the world with them (Not being Catholic, this was a BIG accomplishment)
4. Became a PROUD mom to Bibu :wub:
5. Jumped off a 60ft bridge into the water :smilie_tischkante: (I was young and stupid!)
6. Became fluent in 3 languages


Hope to do one day (in no specific order):
1. Go back to India and rescue the little innocent girls in the brothels 
2. Design dog clothes for a living and give a portion of the proceeds to rescue organizations (working on it.. :thumbsup
4. Own my own home and decorate it in a French Provincial chic style
4. Have a little more cash in my pockets and in my bank account
5. Help rescue and foster dogs :wub:
6. Have my own skin kids :wub:
7. Move OUT of North Dakota :smpullhair: and live in a city where both my DH and I can work doing what we love!
8. Have a little house on the the island my mom grew up on, off the coast of Puerto Rico
9. Learn French, Portuguese, Mandarin and Japanese :w00t:
10. Make my own wine and olive oil
11. Have my mom closer...:wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

All though I have enjoyed reading this thread, I have never had a bucket list.
I love my life & everyone in it, I just try to live every day knowing that if my time comes, my loved ones will know they were loved by me.
I have anaphylaxis, the very first time I cheated death I was only two.
My poor mother. 
Anyways, Gods seen fit to keep me aboard, so I am more than happy to enjoy the ride, 
weither somewhere exciting like a vacation, or somewhere mundane like a waiting room at the dentists.

I have always loved this song, and it's only now I realize why.

_"When I was just a little girl
I asked my mother what will I be
Will I be pretty
Will I be rich
Here's what she said to me
Que sera, sera.
Whatever will be, will be.
The future's not ours to see.
Que sera, sera."_


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Have a place on the beach
get a second fluff
Retire and do somthing with fluffs....
learn how to drive:w00t:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, oddly all of the things that I really wanted to do as a younger person, somehow seem less important to me as an older person. Travel is nice, but I have discovered that 5 hrs on a plane is about all I can tolerate before I want to scream. So that pretty much limits how far I will be traveling..LOL! What is most important to me now, is time spent with good friends and family. I would love to live at the beach, but in Califorina, unless I win the lotto, it probably isn't in my cards (and that's OK too!) I am very happy in my life. Like my job, like my husband (most days) and LOVE my dogs! I guess my bucket is full!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I enjoyed reading this thread  

But then I also realized / learned something new about me: 
i dont have an actual bucket list:HistericalSmiley:...i tried making up one, but it did not work lol there are lots of things i would love to do, but then instead of getting busy planning way ahead of time for them, i'd rather live the days as they come.

If there is something i wanna do so bad, work on doing it now, rather than wait for later  (i just never know what tomorrow holds. Sue once wrote something that i so loved - something that goes with the line of "live everyday as if its your last" or something in that line that i liked. enjoy every moment of today. If there is something i love to do now, it might change tomorrow in a sense that i would not love it anymore. Or maybe, what i think i will be able to do now, wont be possible tomorrow.. I hope i am making sense ) but i mean wether it was a fun or serious thing, i just prefer to do now if i wanna do so bad.. also, i realised that instead of planning way ahead of time, i take one step at a time. that said, i recently got accepted into two schools for next Jan -- but am still weighing things out.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I'd like to:

-sky dive - the folks I plan on doing this with keep putting it off and I think I'm just going to have to take the plunge myself
-visit and eventually live in Hawaii
-learn to swim - then I can learn to surf and swim with dolphins - I've already been kissed by one, but I don't think that's enough LOL
-zipline
-visit Egypt - there I can also ride a camel
-learn zouk (a dance)
-run some kind of marathon
-ride a unicycle - I already have a friend convinced that I can
-go horseback riding along the beach
-visit Dubai
-get to know an elephant
-visit the Great Wall of China
-vacation in Bora Bora
-vacation in Phuket, Thailand
-become an expert on the rubik's cube
-perfect sewing and crocheting - working on that so that I learn to make Amigurumi
-become a great cook
-modify Aolani's behavior LOL - need to work a lot harder on this

That's it for now.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I had a hard time coming up w/ a Bucket List too.I really do love life and have done so many things that now I just want to kick back and enjoy being w/ Al and my fluffs the most...thought that P-51 flight is still lurking on my list..

I have a friend who's a Tuskeegee Airman,I took him up for a flight over the city last summer. He hadn't gotten to fly in many years so it was a real thrill.
I get to joke w/ people and tell them I flew w/ a Tuskeegee Airman,they say ,no way...not old enough,then I have to tell them the story!









I would like to own an airplane someday so I can do Pilots and Paws. That way being far away won't be so too far away to help fluffs...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Hmm - bucket list?
I want to go to Paris and London
I'd like to live in a dorrman building - but at the rate things are going now, that's really a pipe dream, lol
I'd love to go to Africa on a safari (a luxury one - no tents for me)
I'd love to go to Greece (studied Greek mythology in college and am still intrigued by it)
I want to go to India to see my uncle's relatives and friends who live there
Go to Wales and Denmark to see where my ancestors lived

No skydiving or parachuting for me anymore, they might have been on a bucket list if I made one in my 20's, but not now!

Those are all things I'd really like to do, but - all in all - with only a few changes, I'm very happy with my life right now.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

pammy4501 said:


> Well, oddly all of the things that I really wanted to do as a younger person, somehow seem less important to me as an older person. Travel is nice, but I have discovered that 5 hrs on a plane is about all I can tolerate before I want to scream. So that pretty much limits how far I will be traveling..LOL! What is most important to me now, is time spent with good friends and family. I would love to live at the beach, but in Califorina, unless I win the lotto, it probably isn't in my cards (and that's OK too!) I am very happy in my life. Like my job, like my husband (most days) and LOVE my dogs! I guess my bucket is full!


Same with me. There is not really something I would like to do. One thing I know is that I don't want to spend any hour on a plane anymore. Since Alex died I have been forcing myself to go on trips. We have been to Verde Canyon, Canyon de Chelly, Mesa Verde and lately California to the wine country. It was nice, but I would rather have stayed home. I am no daredevil and sky diving, rock climbing and all those risk stuff is nothing to me. I don't feel the need to prove anything. Scuba diving, I hate getting water in my eyes, nose and ears. I am just happy that I can do my little swimming in the pool without kids splashing water in my face. I can say that I am really content with the life I have right now. Well, the only thing I still need is another fluff in my life.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I have to say I've had a pretty good life so far so and actually content with my life 'as is". (Have had lots of heartache but lots of blessings as well and who hasn't?) 

. However I've always thought it was important to 'reach' for something at every stage of ones life: set a goal( even if you never reach it) dream to do something ( even if it never comes to fruition) . I tend to believe that setting your eyes on something ahead is good mental 'exercise'. I also think it's "fun" :thumbsup:
Years ago when NYS's lottery first came out...it was a time when we'd get together with another couple to go out for dinner then back to one house or another to play cards ( usually rummy) . We'd have a wonderful time fantasizing about what we'd do with a sudden windfall.
I truly do get a LOT of enjoyment in the very simple things of life ( for instance coffee on the patio in my robe, early AM when it's just me, the twirps and the birds...I LOVE it! I wouldn't "trade" that pleasure !) BUT yes, I enjoy thinking about introducting a new 'event' to look forward to.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

michellerobison said:


> *thought that P-51 flight is still lurking on my list..*
> 
> I have a friend who's a Tuskeegee Airman,I took him up for a flight over the city last summer. He hadn't gotten to fly in many years so it was a real thrill.
> I get to joke w/ people and tell them I flew w/ a Tuskeegee Airman,they say ,no way...not old enough,then I have to tell them the story!
> ...


Michelle, I STILL think and so see you flying one of these 









nice to read about the story with the Tuskeegee Airman (I have to admit, I just googled "Tuskeegee" :blush: turned out that its a town in eastern Alabama. Boy, no matter how much one can read, he/she still realize that there is yet a lot to learn :w00t: I'm sure learning everyday and love the International Interaction :thumbsup: )


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> However I've always thought it was important to 'reach' for something at every stage of ones life: set a goal( even if you never reach it) dream to do something ( even if it never comes to fruition) . I tend to believe that setting your eyes on something ahead is good mental 'exercise'. I also think it's "fun" :thumbsup:


I guess, for an overall picture, it is nice to have a balance: enjoy today and plan for tomorrow. A little from here and a little from there! I like that. 

Having a balance is always good. So I agree


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

you see, comments like the bellow do confirm it for me that if there is something you would LOVE to do so bad today, do it now rather than later. No need to plan it "way ahead of time". Just work on doing it now...Your preferences might change. OR maybe today it is possible to do it but not tomorrow. Who knows.


Bonnie's Mommie said:


> No skydiving or parachuting *for me anymore*, they might have been on a bucket list *if I made one in my 20's, but not now!*





MalteseJane said:


> Same with me. There is not really something I would like to do. One thing I know is that *I don't want to spend any hour on a plane anymore.*





pammy4501 said:


> Well, oddly *all of the things that I really wanted to do as a younger person, somehow seem less important to me *as an older person. Travel is nice, but *I have discovered that 5 hrs on a plane is about all I can tolerate before I want to scream.* So that pretty much limits how far I will be traveling..LOL! What is most important to me now, is time spent with good friends and family. I would love to live at the beach, but in Califorina, unless I win the lotto, it probably isn't in my cards (and that's OK too!) I am very happy in my life. Like my job, like my husband (most days) and LOVE my dogs! I guess my bucket is full!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Johita said:


> I'd like to:
> 
> -*sky dive* - the folks I plan on doing this with keep putting it off and I think I'm just going to have to take the plunge myself
> -visit and eventually live in Hawaii
> ...


@words in bold - I "especially" love those and hope u can make them :chili: love them all though. hope you can make them all happen pal


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Wanna see the Egyptian pyramids....bad.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I've either checked off...or scratched off most of them. (Whoever said, "It's never too late" must have been 16 years old.)

Remaining: To sit quietly for at least 10 minutes, holding hands with an orangutan.
To have a wild crow befriend me.
To see a flock of wild parrots, oops cross that off.
One more puppy. A small Maltese, please.
Too see all my kids get old.

When the bucket is empty, I'm gonna give it a really good kick.:chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Katkoota said:


> Michelle, I STILL think and so see you flying one of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kat - please google "Tuskegee Airmen" or even Wikipedia it to find out more about these very brave men who i believe were the first African American fighter pilots to fly aircraft for the Armed Services back in WW2. It took decades for them to receive the recognition they deserved and they faced so much racism. I think there was also a movie made about them. Really worth researching.
Michelle - that must have been an amazing thrill for you and him. :chili:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Sylie said:


> I've either checked off...or scratched off most of them. (Whoever said, "It's never too late" must have been 16 years old.)
> 
> Remaining: To sit quietly for at least 10 minutes, holding hands with an orangutan.
> To have a wild crow befriend me.
> ...


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: ...and that's why we love you here, Sylvia! You never fail to put smiles on all our faces. :thumbsup:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Katkoota said:


> you see, comments like the bellow do confirm it for me that if there is something you would LOVE to do so bad today, do it now rather than later. No need to plan it "way ahead of time". Just work on doing it now...Your preferences might change. OR maybe today it is possible to do it but not tomorrow. Who knows.


You are right Kat. You should do them today rather than later. The problem is that when you are young and healthy you don't have the money to do them. Then when you are older, you might have the money to do them but you are physically not able to do them anymore or like Pammy said, they are not important anymore. When you are young there are other priorities like work and raising kids. If you are young, have the money and want to do something, don't wait, DO IT. And do it BEFORE you have the kids. Once you have them, it's too late.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Katkoota said:


> @words in bold - I "especially" love those and hope u can make them :chili: love them all though. hope you can make them all happen pal


I sure hope so too pal


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oops, correction. I have to check not scratch the wild parrots. I actually had in mind a flock of hyacinth macaws in Brazil, instead I got a bunch of screaming little green parrots in a parking lot in Pasadena. Have to state your wishes very carefully.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Sylie said:


> To have a wild crow befriend me.


we tried befriending this crow, but all he/she wanted to do is attack the fluffs and steal their food lol. Here is he/she, trying to land close to Biscuit (my friend's yorkie puppy). The malts and yorkies did not like the crow. The crow did not like the fluffs.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Kat - please google "Tuskegee Airmen" or even Wikipedia it to find out more about these very brave men *who i believe were the first African American fighter pilots to fly aircraft for the Armed Services back in WW2.* It took decades for them to receive the recognition they deserved and they faced so much racism. I think there was also a movie made about them. Really worth researching.
> Michelle - that must have been an amazing thrill for you and him. :chili:


Tuskegee Airmen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia You are right, Sue :thumbsup: 

I don't like racism, so I am happy that they eventually got recognition just like they deserved :yes: 

Now that I actually know whom Michelle was talking about, I see it cool that she took one of them in a flight. It sure sound like a great experience , Michelle :thmbup:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

MalteseJane said:


> The problem is that when you are young and healthy you don't have the money to do them. Then when you are older, you might have the money to do them but you are physically not able to do them anymore or like Pammy said, they are not important anymore. When you are young there are other priorities like work and raising kids.


then better stick to what we only can do and hope to do what we can't do yet  

Just remember to yet again enjoy today and be thankful for the smallest things too :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Like many of you, I have been lucky enough to do most things that I had on my Bucket List. I love to travel and have seen most of South America, Latin America, Cabribbean, U.S., Canada, Europe, Russia, Scandanavia, China, Hong Kong, Japan, Egypt, United Arab Emirates, Dubai, Abu Dhabi, Israel, Jordan to name a few. But there is still one place I would love to see:

1. Visit Marrakesh;
2. Learn to take "decent" pictures -- yes I've lowered my standard from "good" pictures;
3. Learn to make Sushi;
4. Finish my book (about Lacie);
5. Co-own/sponsor/campaign the #1 Maltese -- still looking for the special I would support.

That's my top 5 at the present time.


----------

